# mmm.... Paph helenae...



## likespaphs (Apr 19, 2008)

new color form described at Dr Tanaka's...
click here for helenae forma delicatum


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 19, 2008)

Another addition to the 'impossible to obtain' wish list...


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2008)

Well it's from China and not Vietnam. It may show up sooner.

Long petals and nice color.

Includes a mug shot of Gruss toooke:oke: I hope he's not in a Chinese prison:evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2008)

Now, that one I like!


----------



## Candace (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry, this species doesn't do anything for me at all. Something must be wrong with me.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 19, 2008)

Candace said:


> Sorry, this species doesn't do anything for me at all. Something must be wrong with me.



seriously...


----------



## Roth (Apr 19, 2008)

That variety is from Viet Nam as well. The yellow type of helenae comes from Cao Bang area, and this new version var. delicatum comes from Thai Nguyen. The leaves of the latter are a little bit different, usually thinner and a littrle bit more yellow on a general basis. I have seen a lot in bloom last season, and so far none had a really good shape...


----------



## ORG (Apr 20, 2008)

The colourform was only described by LIU and ZHANG as a distinct species - _Paphiopedilum delicatum_. They wrote that the plant came from middle-Vietnam without precise locality. The difference to the earlier described _Paph. helenae_ was only the colour.
So we combined it in the journal of the German Orchid Society 'Die Orchidee' to
*Paphiopedilum helenae forma delicatum*
The plant which we showed has not so a bad shape and a very nice unusual colour. I hope that it will be propagated artificially soon.







Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2008)

I'd love to see this crossed with Charlesworthii.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2008)

This just sucks for us, as usual!


----------

